# how does rack lockout strength compare to bench strength ?



## lordgeorge (Jun 30, 2010)

I can just bench a slightly embarrasing 70kg at 18 years old .

I can perform lockouts with 120kg no problem.

I'm not really sure how the two lifts are related, does this mean I have

comparatively a weak chest and stronger triceps as I find the upper part of the lift a lot easier than the lower part of the lift where I always get stuck. how can I help this ?


----------



## shadow23 (Dec 3, 2009)

i was the same regarding the week bit at the bottom of the rep and one way that help me with my bench press was to let the bar sit on ur chest for a secound then power it up.

obviousely not with your heaveist weight but a weight that you can handle and just keep at it adding weight slowly.

another way is to do your bench but dont do your max all the time do 80% of your max for reps then after say 2 months try your max again and do 80% of that and so on.


----------



## shadow23 (Dec 3, 2009)

were in devon you from ??


----------



## lordgeorge (Jun 30, 2010)

yeah that sounds like an idea, I've been training with low reps for a while maybe my joints aren't ready for it as made no progress ! I'm trying a lighter weight for higher reps instead.

I'm from the exciting town of Tavistock, where are you ?


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

p90x9664 said:


> Buy from an extensive range of ugg boots, sheepskin boots and sheepskin slippers from EMU Australia. Free shipping, 100% guarantee and hard-to-beat prices,Uggs,Ugg boots sale,Ugg black,ugg boots outlet.


are you saying ugg boots can help bodybuilders, how and in what way:lol:


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

what hand positioning do you use? im guessing you bench pretty wide, by having a 50k disparity.

lockouts have there place, but generally for people who competitively bench using a shirt.

IMO split the bench into 2 moves( done on 2 seperate sessions), try NOT to bench for about 8 weeks!!! sounds mad, but if you do, it can undo the hard work to follow.....

1st day split (eg, tuesday)

pre exhaust chest with flies-not using a huge weight- maybe 10kg for 50+ reps. keep for strict, adopt a benching position to do these. dont round the shoulder over, if its a choice between failing and cheating form, fail.

on the same day, once the chest is exhausted bench very wide to the neck. not the solaplexus, come right into the throat. hand width (if your wrists are supple enough) should be just inside the collars, if your wrists arent supple use the collar for grip. it is a much weaker move, if you have a 70k bench you will probably fail at about 50k at high and wide benching. aim for higher reps to begin with and pyramid up the weight and drop reps. dont attempt to max keep everything 5+

2nd day split (eg, friday)

standard narrow lockouts, taken roughly 8" from lockout (transition phase) keep elbows narrow and tucked into the ribs. again keep reps 5+

more importantly, dont train arms on other days


----------



## steve57 (Jul 17, 2010)

OP post a vid of your bench form. I'm not surprised you can lockout (move 120kg for a couple of inches), I've seen guys who can do dips with a heavy dumbbell but cannot bench their own bodyweight.


----------

